# Chicago Scott Kelby seminar 4/7



## Hollywoodgt (Apr 4, 2011)

Just wondering if any was going to Scott Kelby's seminar on Thursday?


----------



## Einstein (Apr 4, 2011)

Unfortunately not but reading his lightroom 3 book at the moment, its a life saver.


----------



## mindfloodz (Apr 5, 2011)

Where's it at Hollywoodgt?   I live REALLY close to you. Right in Joliet, on the border of New Lenox


----------



## Hollywoodgt (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry I didn't get back to you. It was at the Rosemont. Great seminar.


----------

